# Angeln in Kerkrade



## Peter 3679 (2. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen. War heute mal bei Jan Bergsma und habe mir eine Tageskarte für die Seen in Kerkrade gekauft. Danach habe Ich mir die Seen mal angeschaut. Den Burggraben, den Stausee und das Gewässer was dazwischen liegt. Hat jemand dort schon mal geangelt und kann mir sagen wo es sich lohnt? Der Burggraben sieht ja sehr klein aus. Ist da überhaupt was anderes als Weißfisch drin? Möchte auf Karpfen oder Hecht (natürlich wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist gehen). Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## krauthi (3. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Kerkrade*

hallo Peter

also das angeln dort lohnt sich eigendlich nicht 
 der hauptbestandteil ist  weißfisch und karpfen 
zumal man sehr schlecht ans wasser kommt  mit voll gepäck
hechte  sind zwar auch drin   sind aber  relasepflichtig und drilllinge darfst du auch nicht verwenden 

in den sommermonaten  ist das ganze ufer voll mit karpfenspezies  die dan  tagelang dort bleiben 
das einzigste  was sich dort  lohnt  ist  sich seinen köderfischbestand    aufzufüllen    die kleinen dinger bekommste  dort überall

ansonsten frage mal beim pascal im bergsma laden nach  der kennt  sich dort auch gut aus 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## marca (3. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Kerkrade*

Hallo Peter,
so ganz kann ich Krauthi(diesmal nur,sonst fast immer)NICHT zustimmen.
Der Burggraben sieht zwar unscheinbar aus,aber hat es in sich.
Wirklich dicke Karpfen,Aale,Alande,Barsche,Schleien und auch wirklich gute Hechte.
Wir haben da schon tolle Viecher rausgeholt.
Bis fast ein Meter!
Eine 106 cm Dame hat mein Freund Holger letzten Oktober im Staumeer gefangen.
Wir haben sowieso einen tollen Herbst mit immer mindestens einem Hecht pro Kopf in Kerkrade gehabt.
Köder waren die üblichen;die Faulpelzer mit Köfi/Pose,der aktive Rest mit Wobbler und Blinker.
Kannst ja mal auf der raubfischangler.de page die fänge in der Gallerie anschauen.
Da wirst du einiges aus Kerkrade erkennen.
Und um mal mit den Kiddies zu angeln ist der Burggraben einfach unschlagbar!


----------



## marca (3. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Kerkrade*

Ach so,hier mal ein paar "Kerkrade-Fänge".
Leider war ich nie der Fänger,nur der Knipser


----------



## Mack (3. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Kerkrade*

Moin Peter Hallo Markus

Meinen Senf möchte ich auch mal dazu geben#6 
Ich muss Marca mal recht geben, Fisch gibt es dort genug, du musst dir nur mal ein paar schöne Stellen suchen.
Die Ein- bez, Ausläufe der Seen sind schon mal gute Stellen.
Natürlich sind im Sommer auch Karpfenangler dort, sie brauchen eben gaaanz lang um einen Fisch zu fangen, warum auch nicht. Ich selbst fand es nicht so überlaufen von den Karpfenfreaks.
Marca du bist ja nicht immer nur der Knipser und sehr guter Angelkollege, sondern auch schon oft Erfolgreich in Kerkrade  gewesen.
Habe mal ganz tief in meine Festplatte gewühlt und ein paar Fotos von dir rausgesucht.:m 
Ja Peter und wenn du noch Kinder hast , die kommen dort bestimmt auch auf ihre Kosten#: 

Gruß Mack


----------



## marca (4. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Kerkrade*

Stimmt ja!
Ich habe da ja auch schon mal was gefangen.
Hoffen wir mal,dass wir Peter weiterhelfen konnten.


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Kerkrade*

Hallo Peter

Bin regelmäßig auf Karpfen da und kann ergänzend sagen:

Burgraben ist erfolgversprechend auf Karpfen und Schleien , aber nicht die wirklich großen.

Das Gewässer "dazwischen" heißt Roeivijver (ohne Gewehr)
hat einen kleinen Karpfenbestand aber dafür etwas größer. Ist aber nicht sehr leicht obwohl das Gewässer ja nicht so groß ist.

Das Stuurmeer soll auch einen guten Karpfenbestand haben bis jetzt gingen aber immer nur große Brassen auf den Köder.

hechte sind überall zu fangen.

ansonsten kann ich mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen nur ganz so viel ist da auch nicht los, zumindestens nicht immer. Habe da schon einige Tage alleine dort gesessen.

In allen Gewässern gilt ein stricktes Mitnahme Verbot


----------



## Peter 3679 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Kerkrade*

Vielen Dank an alle. Ihr habt mir wirklich weiter geholfen. Vielen Dank !


----------



## ulli1982 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kerkrade*

hi,

freut mich das auch paar Leute hier sind aus dem AC grenzland.
Wollt fragen ob du/ihr in letzter Zeit mal in Kerkrade am Schloss oder Stauweiher angeln warst u wie es gelaufen ist???
War früher(als ich ca 15war) sehr oft da und wüsste gerne ob es sich noch lohnt dorthin zu fahren???

Danke im voraus Greetz ulli


----------



## dansn (11. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kerkrade*

Nabend.

Das letzte mal war Ich im August für ne Woche am Stuwmeer.

Ging eigentlich nicht relativ viel, da mein Baitbot (psscht. ) nicht wirklich weit vorran kam, dank dem Kraut, konnte ich nicht wie gewohnt vorm Ufer der andere Seite fischen.

Also fischte Ich unmittelbar am Schilf auf meiner Seite, kurz vor einer großen Kraut wucherei.

Bis auf 3 Schuppmänner und 4 Spiegler konnte Ich nicht einen weiteren fang verbuchen.

Die Fische hatten so im Durchschnitt 20 Pfund, wobei der größte 28,2 Pfund hatte.


Hoffe konnte Euch ein wenig weiterhelfen.

beste Grüße,

Dansn.


----------



## Gotzi6441 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kerkrade*

Hallo Leute ich komme aus den Raum Heinsberg, habe vor einen Jahr das Angeln für mich entdeckt. Im kommenden Jahr wollte ich mir eine Jahreskarte für Kerkrade besorgen, kenne mich nicht dort aus und den ein oder anderen tipp könnte ich auch gebrauchen . Vieleicht kommt ja auch jemand aus der Nähe und hatt lust mit mir zusammen zum Angeln nach Kerkrade zu Fahren. Danke


----------

